# Best of the best? DOPE & FLUX !!



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

It's that time! Newer products are coming out, but theres still favorites out there. What do you guys prefer? I personally like Rectorseal Nokorode Aquaflux & Mill Rose Blue Monster (with teflon) dope. I used to use Hercules Megaloc, as it cleans up super easy... Hercules also makes a flux that I tried recently and felt it was good (H2OFlux).. Dont forget your gloves!! 

http://www.rectorseal.com/index.php?site_id=1&product_id=240

http://www.cleanfit.com/76001.html


-Jerome


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Blue Monster tape.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

For flux, we are now required to use Water Soluble flux on Domestic water lines. It must meet the standard ASTM B-813. I have tried the Oatey stuff which looks sorta like dipping your flux bush into a wax seal. It's not bad, but it emits this odour and the vapour from it makes your skin greasy as you solder, plus it is the absolute worst to get on your hands if you do. 

I complained to the wholesaler who put me onto this Whitlam water soluble flux (again ASTM B-813) and its night and day. This stuff is water soluble to meet code requirements, but it performs as good or better than the old acid based fluxes that we used to use. In fact it even wipes off better, emits virtually no odour and applies well too. 


As far as dope, I used to be a big fan of using Masters (white) Pro-Dope for anything but potable, and Blue Magic for Potable, but I think I'm just going to stick with Select Unyte (white) for now which reduces the number of dopes I have to carry in the van to one. It also applies as good or better than the Pro Dope and Blue Magic, etc. 

For Teflon, I like to use the Pink stuff which is apparently the heavier duty stuff (don't know how the colour Pink got associated with heavy duty) for anything but gas, and I only use the gas yellow teflon tape with dope if I'm doing small stuff like 3/8's & 1/2" nipples for BBQ boxes and stuff like that, but just dope on the threads for steel gas lines.


----------

